# Which one would you like to be gifted?



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

Memorial Day is a big deal here in the lakes region and is the start of our summer tourist season, these will be waiting for them.
me, blue dyed maple (pics cant show what the eye sees). Let us know your favorite.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 16, 2022)

The most unique and fashionably appealing that highlights exquisite technique is the “red-violet”piece that shimmers and radiates like silk taffeta. That particular one is on a “league of it’s own”.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2022)

I like the green one, but I also really like the blm burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

Agree Arn, difficult to do but worth the effort. Too bad my camera can’t see what I do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 16, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Agree Arn, difficult to do but worth the effort. Too bad my camera can’t see what I do.


I know John and the results says it all!

Why don’t you just put a poll up for us to vote on which one stands out/be gifted? Just mark each one digitally with numbers or letters for piece reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 16, 2022)

Visual stand out will likely be the blue/ red/ violet maple. I am personally intrigued by the mulberry burl mainly because I have never run up on a piece finished out and then professionally presented where I could see several views of it. But if I were buying for my wife... yeah. You might want to write down the sequence for the "silk taffeta " you may be getting orders for that one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

J looks much better in person than the pic shows too, the background is gold with black grain lines. Need to build a photo box to better capture the assets of each piece.


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2022)

D - BLM

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 16, 2022)

Toss up between A and D.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (May 16, 2022)

I'm J, which is out of character for me--i usually gravitate toward light colored natural burls (as in D--Big Leaf Maple)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 16, 2022)

Personally, I loath dyed wood, so I'd avoid those and take either the mulberry or the curly maple. I realize not everyone hates dyed wood so they might sell better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 16, 2022)

As a traditionalist, the BLM Burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 16, 2022)

I’d like to be gifted the figure white oak please. Mighty nice gesture for you to gift these out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 16, 2022)

If they are a gift, I would be proud of any of them. Knowing the the skill and time involved is enough for me. Good luck with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (May 16, 2022)

White Oak Burl for me, but they are all spectacular John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

phinds said:


> Personally, I loath dyed wood, so I'd avoid those and take either the mulberry or the curly maple. I realize not everyone hates dyed wood so they might sell better.


The dyed ones have been selling on par with the natural ones. Good thing for me is the material used to turn the dyed ones is plentiful, bad thing is takes longer to make because of the dying process. Doesn’t matter in the end it’s all good, provides a variety for our customers.


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> I’d like to be gifted the figure white oak please. Mighty nice gesture for you to gift these out.





Mr. Peet said:


> If they are a gift, I would be proud of any of them. Knowing the the skill and time involved is enough for me. Good luck with them.



Thread title references the gallery they are sold at has been voted by the general public numerous times and is the reigning “best place to buy a gift” in the lakes region. We have the coveted privilege of using the “best of” logo for marketing the entire year.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D (May 16, 2022)

I’m partial to E… although they all look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 16, 2022)

I'd take the oak burl over the mulberry only as I know the beautiful yellow will change over time. From the picture, I'd choose the green over the blue, but may very well change my mind looking at them in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2022)

BLM burl here

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 16, 2022)

trc65 said:


> as I know the beautiful yellow will change over time


Good point


----------



## DLJeffs (May 16, 2022)

First for me would be H
Followed closely by F and then B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 16, 2022)

Too hard to choose just one but I'm torn between A & D.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2022)

I like the ones in the middle row. And Mrs. Rip like the top row, 2&3...
Although all are very beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

So there you go… in six hours one of you 17 knowledgeable makers have chosen every one of them. If you were among the customers that came in the gallery today we would have had a very good day. Thank you all very much and appreciate your input.

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 16, 2022)

That's kind of funny. You'd think e would have been a more cohesive sample size. I guess you can take those results in a number of different ways - one being you're covering a wide swath of your potential market; another being there's no value in concentrating on one particular style; and the last being be patient, sooner or later someone will come in who wants a certain color or wood type.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 16, 2022)

I'm tossed up between the White Oak Burl or the figured Maple. Leaning toward the oak. 

Would be interesting to do a slow-mo video and see how the light plays off of those shapes with the lamp burning in the dark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (May 17, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> That's kind of funny. You'd think e would have been a more cohesive sample size. I guess you can take those results in a number of different ways - one being you're covering a wide swath of your potential market; another being there's no value in concentrating on one particular style; and the last being be patient, sooner or later someone will come in who wants a certain color or wood type.


Also may be that woodturners/workers may not be a good focus group for market research. My interior decorating consists of half logs, drying bowls, 150 ink pens and 17 bottle stoppers. Any of those candles would improve my style!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou (May 17, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> That's kind of funny. You'd think e would have been a more cohesive sample size. I guess you can take those results in a number of different ways - one being you're covering a wide swath of your potential market; another being there's no value in concentrating on one particular style; and the last being be patient, sooner or later someone will come in who wants a certain color or wood type.


It reaffirms something I was taught years ago. Scale, proportion and form are the basic factors of all turned pieces. Done well the piece will succeed. Surface decoration is a matter of personal taste like ice cream where everyone has a favorite flavor. In this case the basic factors are the exact same, they conform to Phi, execution is done to the highest standards with quality materials leaving the only difference being surface decoration… refer back to ice cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill (May 17, 2022)

Since the colored/dyed ones remind me of the 60's and hippie-like coast people - a time i sorely want to forget! I'm partial to the Au-naturels - with the oak burl getting setting my bells off! BUT on the other hand .........on second thought AND after sucking my thumb for a while under my rock - I must say the one that my learned infe.....er.... interior designer friend calls "silk taffeta" (a precisely apt description I must say!) - is one PURDY piece! It's hard to get Lil Mikey to look away from that one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DWasson (May 19, 2022)

The BLM is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2022)

Just saw this - beautiful- all of them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 20, 2022)

Green here

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Turnedaround (May 21, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Memorial Day is a big deal here in the lakes region and is the start of our summer tourist season, these will be waiting for them.
> me, blue dyed maple (pics cant show what the eye sees). Let us know your favorite.
> 
> View attachment 226935View attachment 226936View attachment 226937View attachment 226938View attachment 226939
> View attachment 226944


Those are way cool where do you get the oil lamps to place in the wood ? And I really like “J” I’ve got a .22 with a stock that looks very close to that pattern

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 21, 2022)

Craft Supplies USA and Rockler have them, I prefer these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SubVet10 (May 27, 2022)

White oak burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 28, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Craft Supplies USA and Rockler have them, I prefer these.
> 
> View attachment 227196


What size are these tea lamps?


----------



## RJBud1 (May 28, 2022)

I'm diggin the mulberry big time

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (May 29, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> What size are these tea lamps?


They vary in size from 1.5 for the CS and Rockler up to 1.570 dia for the FF. Batch them when doing a run to accurately bore the holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (May 30, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> They vary in size from 1.5 for the CS and Rockler up to 1.070 dia for the FF. Batch them when doing a run to accurately bore the holes.


Appreciate the measurements. I'm actually looking for the larger FF lamps in multipack, but can only find the smaller 1/2 oz. size in multipack. 

Btw, did you mean to say the Firefly lamps are 1.07 diameter or 1.70 diameter? Found this 6 pack of Firefly Tea Lamps that shows an approximate 1.5" diameter: https://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Refillable-Unscented-Tealight-Candles/dp/B00OZQI7AA


----------



## Jonkou (May 30, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Appreciate the measurements. I'm actually looking for the larger FF lamps in multipack, but can only find the smaller 1/2 oz. size in multipack.
> 
> Btw, did you mean to say the Firefly lamps are 1.07 diameter or 1.70 diameter? Found this 6 pack of Firefly Tea Lamps that shows an approximate 1.5" diameter: https://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Refillable-Unscented-Tealight-Candles/dp/B00OZQI7AA


Yeah my mistake, corrected above meant 1.570“. Those are the ones on Amazon, it’s a 5 pk. Check out their web site from the pic on #35 for the entire lineup.


----------

